# Update My B12 website



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Check out my website and tell me what you think.
http://www.angelfire.com/ct3/rbhairo


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

As far as what I think, it looks very old style. The intro made me want to sleep. Your left nav frame is too big. Your welcome banner on the home page is rasterized to hell. I would get rid of all of the "under construction" stuff. Who cares if its under construction. All web pages are ALWAYS under construction. I'm curious as to why you have a mini me skyline on your page. The content of your home page doesn't flow with the skyline and picture of the guy in the suit. I would change your vlink color to another color. Something less puke colored. I think your rollovers should go on a diet. They are too fat and tall for that text. For your info, like on your audio page, I would show borders on your tables and create tables so it is easier to follow, and looks more organized. Also take pictures of the stuff you do have in that section instead of stealing the images. On your photos page you should use an imaging program like photoshop or something to resize your photos. Because you can't make your thumbnails with just coordinates. It will come out botched every time. The thumbnails would load faster if you actually made thumbnails in photoshop. Just href them to the bigger photo, its super easy. 

Post Disclaimer:

Please don't think I'm attacking your character, or skill level. I am merely pointing out things that I personally would change. Therefore this would make my post purely opinonated and not factually based.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Post Disclaimer:
> 
> Please don't think I'm attacking your character, or skill level. I am merely pointing out things that I personally would change. Therefore this would make my post purely opinonated and not factually based. *


Well put, Opium. That's the type of positive criticism (call it what you may) that we like here on the boards. Helping out a fellow BB member. Great job! ::big thumbs up::


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, opium, I like your thoroughness and attention to detail. I'm curious if you have any suggestions on my 200SX SE V6 site. 
Whenever you have a chance to check it out.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Heck,
Even I wouldn't mind feedback. Now Opium is the webside critic at large.

Seth

P.S. I know alot of the faults in my page, but considering the super low traffic, i figured not to bother.


----------

